# RaceFace Parts 2009



## Rocklandbiker (25. Juni 2008)

ich find das die RaceFace Teile zunehmend billig und kitschig aus sehen !!!! Ist Geschmacksache ich weiß, aber ich finde es trotzdem sehr extrem !

RaceFace ist wie Rocky längst nicht mehr das was es einmal war. Meine Meinung


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Juni 2008)

...den hässlichen deus-vorbau gibt's aber eh schon länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. Juni 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ...den hässlichen deus-vorbau gibt's aber eh schon länger.



ja aber schau dir doch mal die Stütze und die vor Jahren so tollen Kurbeln an. Da ist doch einer in den Farbeimer gefallen. Sind den diese RF Designer total bescheuert. Sind das Taiwanesen die sowas sich einfallen lassen ? 
Da fehlen mir fast die Worte...............
RaceFace ist für mich zur Zeit der größte Mist den die Partshersteller zur Zeit abliefern. Grottenschlecht


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Juni 2008)

ich seh's ählich...und bin deshalb auf thomson umgestiegen.


----------



## Schrommski (25. Juni 2008)

Finde ich auch. Die Teile wirken wirklich billig.

Dagegen wirkt ja sogar Ritchey hochwertiger. 

Da haben andere Hersteller wesentlich mehr zu bieten. Vor allem individueller vom Design her (Thomson, Hope, tune).


----------



## rocsam (25. Juni 2008)

...der neue RF AM-Vorbau sieht gut aus, die in Galnz-Optik lackierten Teile (Evolve XC-Kurbeln) gefallen mir auch nicht, sieht zusammen mit den (noch??) matten Teilen an einem Rad bescheiden aus....


----------



## Dome_2001 (25. Juni 2008)

Nichts geht über Hope ...  

Hab mir dieses Jahr einen neuen Vorbeu hergetan, hab mir die RF Teile angeschaut aber sind echt nicht so schick wie ein Hope ...


----------



## dd-bummi (14. Juli 2008)

Naja, Geschmacksache. Die Evolve XC Teile an meinem Element 50 finde ich jetzt nicht so schlecht. Und wer andere Teile verbaut/verbauen möchte, tut es einfach. Es sind doch da niemandem Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Juli 2008)

klar, aber Race Face war immer was besonderes. Eine Race Face Kurbel an seinem Bike sein eigen zu nennen war in den 90ger schon was besonderes. Weiß noch als ich in Toronto in nem Shop mir eine schwarze RaceFace gekauft habe..........und nun werden die Teile an ein BULLS als OEM verbaut.


----------



## saturno (15. Juli 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ich find das die RaceFace Teile zunehmend billig und kitschig aus sehen !!!! Ist Geschmacksache ich weiß, aber ich finde es trotzdem sehr extrem !
> 
> RaceFace ist wie Rocky längst nicht mehr das was es einmal war. Meine Meinung



ja ja, was ist aus den ehemaligen kultschmieden nun geworden????? nullachtfuffzehndesign alles made in taiwan. 

adieu syncros, race face und kollegeni


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Juli 2008)

mal wieder was richtig schönes.......................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde die Kurbel potthässlich.

Die kommt an die Next LP nicht mal annähernd ran.


----------



## Trailblizz (29. Juli 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> mal wieder was richtig schönes.......................



Wo??? Warum zeigst Du's uns nicht?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. Juli 2008)

ehy gegenüber den restlichen RF Teilen ist das schon ein klasse Teil


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Juli 2008)

Die neuen Atlas Teile sind doch echt schön. Auch der LowRise Diabolus Lenker ist ne feine Sache! Ausserdem gibt's ne schlatbare Kettenführung - das ist doch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bergwerk71 (22. April 2009)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> mal wieder was richtig schönes.......................



Hallo ,
was sind das für Teile an der Kurbel, Kurbelschutzkappen für Carbon ???
Gruß Bergwerk71


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. April 2009)

Welche Teile? was für Kurbelschutzkappen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (23. April 2009)

Bergwerk71 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> was sind das für Teile an der Kurbel, Kurbelschutzkappen für Carbon ???
> Gruß Bergwerk71



Das wird's sein denke ich. Als Aufschlagsschutz und zur Stabilisierung der Pedalgewinde.


----------



## iNSANE! (23. April 2009)

Das ist nur so ne Gummikappe damit man die Kurbel nicht direkt in den Boden reinhaut. 
Mit dem Gewinde hat's nix zu tun.

Die 2010 in DEM Design wäre der Kracher...


----------

